# Happy Birthday forty_caliber!!



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 31, 2012)

Take it easy today!  Hope you have a good one!


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 31, 2012)

Happy Birthday!  Have a great day.


----------



## vitauta (Oct 31, 2012)

hey 40, this is your day!   may it bring lots of good things your way!


----------



## Zhizara (Oct 31, 2012)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY .40!


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 31, 2012)

Happy, happy birthday, .40!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Oct 31, 2012)

Wishing you a wonderful birthday 40


----------



## Cerise (Oct 31, 2012)

Happy Birthday, .40.  May the Force be with you.


----------



## forty_caliber (Oct 31, 2012)

Thanks for all of the warm birthday wishes.  I've had a wonderful day.  Sleep in, then an after waking up nap followed by coffee outside on the deck.  

Looking forward to a big family gathering on Sunday for my son and I.  

.40


----------



## chopper (Oct 31, 2012)

Happy birthday!  Glad you had a nice relaxing day.


----------



## Hoot (Nov 1, 2012)

Dag nab it!
Late again.....I would like to wish you a very happy belated birthday, ol' Hoss!


----------



## Alix (Nov 1, 2012)

Sorry to be late! Happy Birthday anyway.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 1, 2012)

I haven't thought about Jack Elam for decades.  Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Merlot (Nov 1, 2012)

Happy birthday!  Hope you had a wonderful day and a wonderful year!


----------



## kadesma (Nov 2, 2012)

_So sorry I missed you special day. Hope  it  was all you could have wished for. _
_kades_


----------

